# Maximum aus verschiedenen Spalten



## mischer (12. Jan 2006)

Hi,

ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich aus verschiedenen Spalten einer Tabelle ein Maximum ermitteln will. Also nicht pro Spalte aus mehreren Datensätzen sondern pro Datensatz aus verschiedenen Spalten.

Bsp:

```
Index    Wert A    Wert B    Wert C
  1        1         1         3
  2        1         1         1
  3        2         1         1
```

Ergebnis:

```
Index    Maximum
  1        3
  2        1
  3        2
```
Hat jemand eine Idee ob, und wenn wie, das in SQL, besser gesagt in PL/SQL, umsetzbar ist.

Danke für Eure Mühe

mischer


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Jan 2006)

a) normales MAX auf eine UNION von 3 SELECTS

b) einfach mit CASE einen Ausdruck aufbauen

c) nochmal genau in der Doku lesen, obs dafür keine vorgefertige Funktion gibt

d) es gibt eine Funktion GREATEST, aber wohl nur für VARCHAR2


----------



## mischer (12. Jan 2006)

Danke,

hatte inzwischen schon die gleiche Idee mit den UNIONs und es funktioniert.


----------

